# Uber Close to Settling Drivers’ Suit With Billions at Stake...



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Uber Technologies Inc. is trying to finalize a settlement with California drivers to resolve potentially billions of dollars in claims stemming from the company's refusal to give them the protections and benefits of employees.

The case centers on allegations that the company failed to pay minimum wage and overtime to hundreds of thousands of drivers.
read more here..
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ttling-drivers-lawsuit-with-billions-at-stake


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I never even heard of this lawsuit. This will be huge.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

They might find away to get around it..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> They might find away to get around it..


So far, always.
UberTeflon


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I never even heard of this lawsuit. This will be huge.


Yeah it will be huge for the lawyers. California uBer drivers will get a $28 check in the mail.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

There are actually two California Uber class-action lawsuits. This one (for which Bloomberg article adds very little info), and another filed in San Francisco. Check out this little tidbit, from article:

_Uber won a critical appeals court decision that, if it stands, reduces the class size of the San Francisco case from almost 400,000 drivers to fewer than 10,000._


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Yeah it will be huge for the lawyers. California uBer drivers will get a $28 check in the mail.


You are right for the Lawyers is gonna be good.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Yeah it will be huge for the lawyers. California uBer drivers will get a $28 check in the mail.


thats a case of beer for me! i don't even drive anymore!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Uber Technologies Inc. is trying to finalize a settlement with California drivers to resolve potentially billions of dollars in claims stemming from the company's refusal to give them the protections and benefits of employees.
> 
> The case centers on allegations that the company failed to pay minimum wage and overtime to hundreds of thousands of drivers.
> read more here..
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ttling-drivers-lawsuit-with-billions-at-stake


Some lawyers will be rich !


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lawyers and class action suits:


Find disgruntled group.
Promise them the world.
File suit with enough merit to not be thrown out of court for being frivolous.
Let corporation settle for less than the cost of a trial and admit nothing.
Collect massive fee and tell group to get lost.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Lawyers and class action suits:
> 
> 
> Find disgruntled group.
> ...


Of course you ask for continuances so it appears to your clients that this is a lengthy case.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberfraud said:


> thats a case of beer for me! i don't even drive anymore!


Don't forget that you have to claim that $28 on your taxes. You better try and find PBR on sale somewhere.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

u-Boat said:


> Yeah it will be huge for the lawyers. California uBer drivers will get a $28 check in the mail.


Not even you don't remember the last class action that got dropped cuz not only are u not an employee your contract says you can't sue LOL


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

You guys deeply underestimate the power of a class action win, sure they throw pebbles at the people involved in them but class actions are what set grounds for small claims in court, small claims are dirt cheap for up to 20 grand in free money, once a class action is won you only need to cite it to instantly win (unless the company wants to spend more than 20k battling).

Precedent.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

This is not class action but the class conflict in disguise. The present socio political configuration guarantees inevitable conflict of interests between the owners and the workers. Lawsuits like this will only make some fat cats richer; no benefit for the drivers in the end.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> Not even you don't remember the last class action that got dropped cuz not only are u not an employee your contract says you can't sue LOL


Nothing in your post is correct.

Nothing got dropped. It's still ongoing.

The end result of the lawsuit will be drivers being determined employees. The lawsuit is to determine it legally. Uber is just drawing it out as long as they can.

Nothing in the contract says we can't sue.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Nothing got dropped. It's still ongoing.
> 
> ...


If the lawsuit ends up forcing me to be an employee I will not drive for uBer. They already treat their so-called "partners" with blatant disregard. Imagine how they would treat piss-ant, bottom-rung employees?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Nothing got dropped. It's still ongoing.
> 
> ...


Wow, aren't you the optimist!

You missed a very big word. The end result of the lawsuit will decide *IF* drivers (in California) will be determined to be employees.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Wow, aren't you the optimist!
> 
> You missed a very big word. The end result of the lawsuit will decide *IF* drivers (in California) will be determined to be employees.


They already pushing laws for SDC thru the federal government. Owning a judge or 2 in the 9th district isn't out of the question imo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Uber Technologies Inc. is trying to finalize a settlement with California drivers to resolve potentially billions of dollars in claims stemming from the company's refusal to give them the protections and benefits of employees.
> 
> The case centers on allegations that the company failed to pay minimum wage and overtime to hundreds of thousands of drivers.
> read more here..
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ttling-drivers-lawsuit-with-billions-at-stake


Settle for $23 million ,after attorney fees each participant in suit gets $1.80


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Settle for $23 million ,after attorney fees each participant in suit gets $1.80


It is good for the lawyers.


----------

